# **To All Our American Friends ~ Happy Thanksgiving**



## mandymouse

Happy Thanksgiving to all our American Friends

From your pals from across the pond

Have a great day 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


​


----------



## Goofysmate

Happy thanks giving to all americans & there families


----------



## florida sun

Happy Thanksgiving


----------



## jockey

Happy Thanksgiving


----------



## Muscateer

Happy Thanksgiving


----------



## irisheyes123

Happy Thanksgiving


----------



## T16GEM

Happy Thanksgiving to all oour US Pals! I hope you ahve a great day


----------



## BethEJo

Happy thanksgiving everybody


----------



## taylor91

Happy Thanksgiving


----------



## PJB71

Happy Thanksgiving to all


----------



## kathie859

When I reflect on my many blessings today, the helpful, interesting people on the Dis will be remembered.


----------



## Pinky166




----------



## Marl

Happy Thanksgiving


----------



## jns

Pinky166 said:


>


Love this 

Happy Thanks Giving everyone


----------

